# Airflow im Gehäuse optimieren



## Axdrn (29. Dezember 2016)

*Airflow im Gehäuse optimieren*

Moin iebe Leute!

Da ich in Sachen Casemod und Airflow-Optimierung blutiger Anfänger bin, bitte ich Euch um eure Hilfe.
Mein Problem ist derzeit, dass sowohl meine CPU als auch meine GPU unter Vollast sehr heiß werden. Mein CPU-Problem hab ich derzeit auf eine praktische, wenn auch langfristig nicht optimale Lösung, gesetzt, für die GPU habe ich noch keine.

Zu meinem System:
Mein Setup besteht derzeit aus folgenden Komponenten:
CPU: AMD FX-8350 Black Edition
CPU-Fan: Alpenfoehn Matterhorn Pure
MB: ASUS M5A87L-M/USB3
RAM: 16GB (4x 4GB) DDR3
GPU: Gainward NVidia GeForce 970 GTX 
Laufwerke: 1x SSD /SanDisk SDSSDP128G 
                         2x HDD SATA / Hitachi HDS721010CLA332 1TB /Samsung HD204UI 2TB
Netzteil:  Chieftec, ~550W
OS: Windows 10 Pro
Case: Sharkoon Rex3 (18,5 x 48,5 x 42 cm) Sharkoon Technologies REX3 Value Midi-Tower

Alles zusammen sieht so aus, Kabelmanagement ist überhaupt nicht optimal geregelt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Netzteil und den Arbeitsspeicher habe ich beide von meinem Vater gekriegt, deshalb weisz ich weder deren Hersteller noch die genaue Taktrate/Leistung.

Wie oben geschildert besteht mein Problem in einem nicht optimierten Airflow, was ich ganz gerne beheben wuerde.
Derzeit sieht meine Loesung aus einem umgebauten Netzteil, an das 2 Gehäuselüfter angeschlossen sind, aus.
Das sieht dann ungefähr so aus: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie Ihr sehen könnt stehen die beiden so, dass sie zwar die Ablüftung für die CPU, aber nicht für die GPU übernehmen können.

Bisher habe ich mit meinem Vater über folgendes nachgedacht:
Die obere Seite auzuflexen und die beiden Gehäuselüfter zu verbauen, damit kein Heißluftstau entsteht.
Für die GPU ist mir allerding noch keine weitere Lösung eingefallen.

Ich hab derzeit ein Angebot, dass ich mir 4x folgende (gebrauchte) Lüfter von be quiet! besorgen könnte, die ich dann verbauen kann: be quiet! BL046 Pure Wings Gehauselufter

Ich wäre euch wirklich sehr dankbar, wenn Ihr mir dabei helfen könntet mein System zu optimieren, da ich ungerne auf eine neue Case umsteigen wollen würde.


----------



## Narbennarr (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse optimieren*

Was heißt denn sehr heiß? Nicht das du falsche Vorstellungen hast. Ansonsten:

-Netzteil drehen
-Deckel n Loch rein und dort einen rausblasenden Deckellüfter einsetzen


----------



## Axdrn (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse optimieren*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Was heißt denn sehr heiß? Nicht das du falsche Vorstellungen hast.



Mit Vollast meine ich hier das Zocken, derzeit besonders bei Mafia 3, Battlefield 1 und Fallout 4.
Die CPU kommt mit Luftkühlung auf 70°, mit dem Zusatz auf 50-60°
Die GPU liegt immer bei 70-80°, selbst bei 100% Lüfteransteuerung.


----------



## Aerni (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse optimieren*

vernüftiges gehäuse kaufen, kabel sauber verlegen, anständige gehäuselüfter kaufen. 

mal davon abgesehen hast du das netzteil falsch eingebaut. das saugt sich ja die warme luft aus dem gehäuse, und nicht von aussen wie es normal sein sollte. das würd ich mal umdrehen.


----------



## ForceOne (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse optimieren*

Da kann man sich den Vorrednern nur anschließen:

- Kabel sauber verlegen (wo soll von vorne was durchkommen, wenn 100 Kabel im Weg sind?)
- Netzteil drehen, es kann dann von unten ansaugen und hat damit einen eigenen Kühlkreislauf und belastet auf keinen Fall die restliche Hardware
- Wenn dies nicht reichen sollte, dann eben zur drastischen Methode greifen und ein Loch in den Deckel und einen zusätzlichen Lüfter installieren

An sich halte ich die Temperaturen auch nicht für dramatisch und Kabelmanagement+Netzteil sollten das ganze schon um ein paar Grad nach unten korrigieren.


----------



## Chimera (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse optimieren*

Darf ich fragen, wie du die Temperatur der CPU ausliest? Denn du solltest wissen: AMD CPUs lassen sich extremst selten realistisch mit Tools auslesen (siehe dazu auch das FAQ bei Core Temp: meist schaffen es nur Boardtools halbwegs exakte Werte auszulesen, aber Tools wie Core Temp, HW Moni, usw. melden da in den meisten Fällen nur Mist). Das zeigt mir auch deine Angabe von 70 Grad, da hät der FX schon längst angefangen zu drosseln. AMD gibt für den FX-8350 max. 61°C an, sprich mit den fast 10°C drüber hät die CPU den Takt wohl ordentlich gesenkt  Leider ist es so, dass du bei AMD CPUs nur begrenzte Möglichkeiten hast, so z.B. den Sensor einer Lüsteu oder einer Tempianzeige aussen am IHS anbringen, was bissel realistischere Werte wiedergeben kann oder man belastet die CPU mal so stark bis sie zu drosseln beginnt, nimmt die Temperaturwerte die z.B. Core Temp wiedergibt und zieht davon dann die 61°C von AMD hat, dann weiss man ungefährt, wie weit die Tools abweichen.
Zudem ein Tip: hab dasselbe Board, jedoch mit FX-6300, jedoch würd ich an deiner Stelle noch auf die VRMs kleine Kühlerchen kleben. Hab es dir mal auf deinem Bild eingezeichnet, wo du diese kleinen RAM Kühlerchen hinkleben solltest. Ich hab bei mir bisher dazu die Kühlerchen von Enzotech, Arctic und Zalman genutzt, wobei die Enzotech eigentlich am besten sind, da sie Modelle mit recht hoch stehenden Kühlrippen haben, jedoch kosten die halt leider relativ viel  Die Arctic bekommst du recht günstig, die reichen auch und lassen sich gut anbringen.
Der Grund ist einfach: das Brett ist zwar für CPUs bis 140W freigegeben, jedoch werden die VRMs bei CPUs ab 125W TDP recht stark belastet. Hab bei meinen hinten nen Sensor angebracht und guckte nicht schlecht, was für nen Unterschied da zwischen nem FX-6300 mit 95W und nem Phenom II X4 mit 125W bestand. Grad bei Brettern ohne eigene Kühlkörper, sollt man schon etwas kleines zur besseren Kühlung draufknallen, vorallem wenn man keinen Top Flow Kühler nutzt.
Dann solltest du auch mal den Kabelsalat aus dem Weg machen, damit die Luft schön fliessen kann. Die Luft soll ja nicht Slalom machen, sondern möglichst direkt zu GPU und CPU gelangen  Mit den HDDs kannst du mehrere Wege gehen. Wenn ich richtig sehe, hast du ne 3,5" und ne kleinere unterhalb, stimmt dies? Nun, eine Möglichkeit wäre ein HDD Käfig mit Aktivkühlung für die 5,25" Schächte. Gibt da verschiedene, wie z.B. diese beiden: Cremax Icy Dock MB074SP-B Black Vortex und Lian Li EX-36B1 schwarz, Festplattenkafig bzw. in weiss: Lian Li EX-36A1 silber, Festplattenkafig. Da ich bei meinem Xigmatek Asgard ein ähnliches Problem hatte (nur 1x 120mm in der Front, 1x 120mm im Heck und viel Hitze), hab ich mir dort so nen Käfig von Silverstone reingesteckt., dadurch bekamen die HDDs viel mehr Kühlung, der untere Bereich im Case war leer und die Luft kam ungehindert direkt zur GPU (damals noch ne hitzige HD4870, die mir sooooo dankbar war  ). Da du nur 2 HDDs zu haben scheinst, kannst du auch zu kleineren Boxen greifen, gibt ja auch für einzelne HDDs und in vielen Varianten.
Dann würd ich sicher in die Front nen Lüfi pappen, der möglichst viel Luft bewegen ka.nn, wenn nötig. Bei meinem Asgard und später dem Midgard setzte ich in die Front jeweils den Silverstone Air Penetrator (für sehr viel Bewegung: SilverStone  AP122 (SST-AP122), für etwas weniger Bewegung: http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/silverstone-ap121-120mm-a540175.html). Ist zwar bei voller Drehzahl nicht leise, doch durch den gezielten Luftstrom kann(!) die GPU davon profitieren.
Wen nall dies nix hilft, dann kann man natürlich auch noch am Case rumschnippeln 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## magicbrownie (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse optimieren*

Wie die Kabel verlegt sind ist vollkommen egal, wenn die 3 Kabel die da im Weg sind den Airflow schon so beeinflussen würden wie manche hier behaupten, wären Festplattenkäfige ja das Todesurteil für jeden PC.
Außerdem ist Luft ziemlich flüssig, um nicht sogar zu sagen sie hat gasähnliche Eigenschaften, und kann deswegen um so Hindernisse wie Kabel zB. ziemlich einfach umfließen. 
Ich weiß zwar das LTT hier nicht für sein Fachwissen bekannt ist, zum Airflow haben die aber mal n Recht gutes Video gemacht, bei dem sie sogar T-Shirts(!) in ein Gehäuse stopfen um den Airflow zu behindern, und es hat sich nix verändert. Selbst wenn da irgendein glücklicher Zustand mit reingespiel hat, zum verdeutlichen gut. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H955 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse optimieren*



magicbrownie schrieb:


> Wie die Kabel verlegt sind ist vollkommen egal, wenn die 3 Kabel die da im Weg sind den Airflow schon so beeinflussen würden wie manche hier behaupten, wären Festplattenkäfige ja das Todesurteil für jeden PC.
> Außerdem ist Luft ziemlich flüssig, um nicht sogar zu sagen sie hat gasähnliche Eigenschaften, und kann deswegen um so Hindernisse wie Kabel zB. ziemlich einfach umfließen.
> Ich weiß zwar das LTT hier nicht für sein Fachwissen bekannt ist, zum Airflow haben die aber mal n Recht gutes Video gemacht, bei dem sie sogar T-Shirts(!) in ein Gehäuse stopfen um den Airflow zu behindern, und es hat sich nix verändert. Selbst wenn da irgendein glücklicher Zustand mit reingespiel hat, zum verdeutlichen gut.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-H955 mit Tapatalk



Sagen wir es mal so: wenn alles so egal ist, warum jammer und wehklagen dann so viele, wenn ihre CPU und GPU mal 1-2°C heisser wird  ? Klar, nötig ist es sicher nicht, aber optimieren kann man immer und wenn man damit nur ein 0,001°C besseres Ergebnis erreicht. Um es mal mit dem Beispiel Modellsport zu bringen: früher, als wir noch mit Bürstenmotoren fuhren, da wurde an den Motoren selbst für 0,00000001s rumgefeilt. Da reichten 0,1mm Shims, damit der Rotor besser im Magnetfeld lag, da reichten geriffelte/geschlitzte Kohlen für weitere 0,01s und so summierte sich die ganze Sache.
Dass HDD Käfige keine Optimallösungen sind, ist ja hinlängst bekannt, drum gibt es ja auch Gehäuse, wo die Platten horizontal angebracht werden, wie z.B. beim FD Core 2300. Da aber nun mal HDDs ne gewisse Kühlung brauchen und die Gehäusehersteller halt auch noch davon ausgehen, dass viele Leute auch heute noch 1 bis viele HDDs verbauen, müssen sie dem Rechnung tragen und die Teiler iwo platzieren und in nem Midi Case hat man nun mal nicht viele Möglichkeiten  Drum gibt es aber auch Modelle, wo man 2 Frontlüfis hat und der HDD Käfig nur den unteren verdeckt, was wiederum die bessere Lösung im Gegensatz zu komplett verdeckten Lüfis ist.
Und bzgl. des Stroms, da pfeif ich ehrlich gesagt auf das was andere meinen herausgefunden zu haben und bilde mir mit Tests ne eigene Meinung  Und die hab ich mir in den letzten Jahren mit div. Cases gebildet und in jedem(!) spielte das Kabelmanagment ne gewisse Rolle im Bezug auf die Kühlung, mal mehr und mal halt nur minimalst. Im HP Pavilion Case z.B. schaffte ich es, dass ein Athlon X2 5200 so wenig Luft durch die Kabel bekam (in der Fron 1x 80mm Lüfi, im Heck 1x 92mm), dass er selbst im Idle(!) schon bei 45-50°C lag (unter Last kam sie knapp an die 70°C, Kühler war ein hyper TX3). Nach dem Wechsel auf ein Enermax EcoLiberty mit KM und nur noch den nötigsten Kabeln sank die Temperatur immerhin auf 35-38°C Idle, unter Last bleib sie unter 65°C. Im Xigmatek Asgard, auch ein Modell mit Netzteil oben, brachte es ebenfalls relativ viel, wenn auch nicht mehr so viel wie im HP Gehäuse. Am wenigsten brachte es mir bisher im aktuellen F31 Suppressor, doch da ist die Erklärung wohl auch simpel: es hat dort sehr viel mehr Raum, sprich die Luft kann gut in alle Richtungen ausweichen.
Drum geb ich jeweils lieber den Tip: teste selber und vertraue nicht darauf, was andere meinen erfahren zu haben oder als erwiesen sehen, manchmal erlebt man schöne Überraschungen  Aktuelles Beispiel: in allen Reviews und Tests wird behauptet, dass die NB eLoop ach so leise Lüfter sind. Nun, meine B12-2 sind meilenweit weg von leise, selbst gedrosselt hört man sie leicht rauschen, unter Last sind sie laut. Warum? Nun, weil bei mir ganz andere Umstände gegeben sind als in den Tests, denn während oftmals offen getestet wurde, sitzen sie bei mir hinter ner Meshfront und erzeugen dadurch Zusatzgeräusche. Drum sag ich imemr: Testberichte an sich sind was schönes und können einem hilfreiche Tipps geben, aber da die Umstände immer völlig unterschiedlich sind, testet man am besten immer selber und schaut, was für einem selbst das beste Ergebnis ist.


----------



## Narbennarr (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse optimieren*



magicbrownie schrieb:


> Wie die Kabel verlegt sind ist vollkommen egal, wenn die 3 Kabel die da im Weg sind den Airflow schon so beeinflussen würden wie manche hier behaupten, wären Festplattenkäfige ja das Todesurteil für jeden PC.
> Außerdem ist Luft ziemlich flüssig, um nicht sogar zu sagen sie hat gasähnliche Eigenschaften, und kann deswegen um so Hindernisse wie Kabel zB. ziemlich einfach umfließen.
> Ich weiß zwar das LTT hier nicht für sein Fachwissen bekannt ist, zum Airflow haben die aber mal n Recht gutes Video gemacht, bei dem sie sogar T-Shirts(!) in ein Gehäuse stopfen um den Airflow zu behindern, und es hat sich nix verändert. Selbst wenn da irgendein glücklicher Zustand mit reingespiel hat, zum verdeutlichen gut.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-H955 mit Tapatalk



Wieso herrschen in verschiedenen Gehäuse dann unterschiedliche Temperaturen, wenn es so egal ist?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse optimieren*

Hallo Axdrn,

zuerst mal danke für ein Thema, bei dem man endlich mal von Anfang an alle Informationen hat
 und nicht zig mal nachbohren muss, dass hilft!



Axdrn schrieb:


> Die CPU kommt mit Luftkühlung auf 70°, mit dem Zusatz auf 50-60°
> Die GPU liegt immer bei 70-80°, selbst bei 100% Lüfteransteuerung.


 Das ist nicht wirklich kritisch, aber es wird Dir vermutlich zu laut sein, wenn alle Lüfter mit Maximal-
drehzahl laufen. Und das Du den Rechner mit externen Lüfter und ohne Seitenwandbetreiben musst,
 ist ja kein Zustand. Aber das ist der Tribut an nur zwei Lüfter im Gehäuse und an tendenziell viel 
Abwärme im Gehäuse, so der FX-8350 leicht übertaktet ist.

*Alternative 1: altes Gehäuse behalten*
Um Dein Gehäuse "zu retten", wären zum einen zwei sehr gute Lüfter mit hohem Luftstrom not-
wendig, die Du vorne und hinten einbaust. Das kostet Dich aber auch locker 30-40,-€ und  der 
Gewinn an Durchfluss ist überschaubar, maximal verdoppelt. Dazu sollte mal diese Lüfter nehmen:

_*Neue Lüfter fürs Gehäuse*_
*hinten:* Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-P Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  (mit 2000U/min 
..............zieht der so richtig was raus, bis 1500U/min solltest Du ihn ohne Hörschaden betreiben können 
..............und dann zieht er auch genug weg.
*vorne:* Noctua NF-F12 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (hoher Durchsatz, gerichtete Luft-
..............strömung, viel sinnvolles Zubehör (Y-Adapter, Widerstandskabel)
..............(Anmerkung: wenn Du die Seitenwand modifizierst, brauchst Du vorne keinen neuen Lüfter)

*Netzteilposition:*
Das Netzteil ist so montiert, dass es die Luft von die Grafikkarte "wegsaugt". Das kann helfen, 
damit überhaupt genug Luftstrom durch das Gehäuse kommt, kann aber auch dafür sorgen, dass
die warme Abluft der Grafikkarte nach unten gezogen wird und ein Teil wieder in die Grafikkarte 
kommt. Das ist vermutlich suboptimal, muss man testen. Das Netzteil scheint überhaupt ein alter
Schinken zu sein. Mach mal ein Foto vom verdeckten Aufkleber und frage Deinen Vater, wieviele
Betriebsstunden es ca. gelaufen hat. ob 8h während der Arbeit über 5 Jahre, oder alle paar Tage
ein paar Stunden ist ein großer Unterschied. 
*
Zusätzliche Lüfter
*_- Vorderseite_
Mit zwei guten Lüftern vorne und hinten könnte es funktionieren, aber nicht zwingend. Ausprobieren!
Weitere Lüfter passen in das Standardgehäuse nicht herein. Wenn Du Dir dieses Bild anziehst, hast
Du oberhalb des vorderen Lüfters viel Platz und auch Lufteinlässe über ein Staubfilter an der Forder-
seite. Dort kann man einen Deiner Lüfter (nimm den leisten) befestigen, da reich gutes Doppelklebe-
band. Zeitaufwand 30min, ist ein bischen frmelig, sollte aber klappen. Ich das früher auch mit Heizkleber
gemacht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_- Seitenwand:_
Ideal wäre natürlich der vom Nabennarr vorgeschlagene Lüfter oben, aber dann musst Du ersten alle
Komponenten ausbauen und es ist eine blöde Arbeit. Einfacher ist ein Lüfter in die Seitenwand zu 
integrieren. Ich würde so weit unten wie möglich einblasen, damit die Grafikkarte kalte frische Luft
 bekommt. Wenn Du das machst, brauchst Du auch vorne keinen teuren Noctua, weil Du dann mit drei
 Lüftern einbläst (vorne 2x und Seite) und hinten einmal ausbläst. Da kannst Du Deine vorhandenen
"billigen Lüfter" mit 5-7V fest weiter nutzen und hinten musst Du dann an der für Dich erträglich Krach-
grenze ausblasen. 

Das Seitenteil kann man, da abschraubbar, viel besser bearbeiten als den Deckel. Dazu reicht Dir, wenn
Du einigermaßen handwerklich geschickt bist, ein Bohrer und eine Laubsäge. Finde zuerst eine Position,
in der der Lüfter "einen schlanken Fuss" macht, zeichne es Dir an und bohre zuerst die vier Löcher zum
Verschrauben. Da reichen kleine Löcher und ich würde Gummi Befestigungsadapter nutzen.  Dann sägt
man rund eine Öffnung für die Lüfter und montiert zwischen Lüfter und Seitenwand noch einen Staub-
filter. Die gesägten Kanten sollte man mit einer Feile glatt machen. Aufwand ca. 3h. Risiko: Plexiglas
Seitenwand geht kaputt. Wenn Du das machen willst, stelle ich Dir zusammen, was notwendig ist


*Alternative 2: neues Gehäuse *
Du brauchst ein Gehäuse mit der Option von vier Lüftern, vorne zwei, hinten und oben hinten. Das günstigste
wäre dieses: 36,-€
Zalman R1 mit Sichtfenster schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dann brauchst Du auch keine teuren Lüfter, sondern nimmst Deine vorhandenen und betreibst die alle
bei 5V oder 7V. Dein CPU-Kühler passt rein. Je nach verfügbarem Geld kann man natürlich auch teurere
nehmen.

Dann musst Du aber alles Umbauen. 


*Zusatzinfo:*
Dein Mainboard hat keinen Kühlkörper auf den Spannungswandlern. Dort sollte man 10,-€ investieren
und aufklebbare Kühlkörper anbringen. Das hilft extrem, denn die FX-8350 solltest Du ein wenig übertakten
Enzotech MOS-C1 Mosfet-Kühler Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## magicbrownie (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse optimieren*

@Chimera dass ich den Test nicht als allgemein gültiges Ergebnis nehmen darf ist mir klar, nur ist es in dem Video doch schön zu sehen dass Kabelmanagement nicht der heilige Gral ist wenn es um Temps geht wie von manchen Behauptet. Klar machen Kabel unter Umständen eine Unterschied, aber groß ist der mit Sicherheit nie, unter normalen Umständen natürlich. In nem Ultrakompakt Build ist es natürlich was anderes, und es gibt ja noch mehr Beispiele. 
@Narbenarr Naja, weil in unterschiedlichen Gehäusen nunmal unterschiedliche Rahmenbedingungen gelten... Spaß beiseite, mein Kommentar war hauptsächlich auf ForceOnes Beitrag bezogen, da hat es sich so angehört als würde die Luft sich nicht mehr bewegen können, und im eifer des Gefechts habe ich halt verallgemeinert. Und dass sich dieser Test nicht auf alles anwenden lässt, sondern nur als verdeutlichung meiner Position dient, habe ich ja am Ende meines Beitrages auch klargestellt.

Euch noch nen schönen Abend


----------



## Chimera (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse optimieren*



magicbrownie schrieb:


> @Chimera dass ich den Test nicht als allgemein gültiges Ergebnis nehmen darf ist mir klar, nur ist es in dem Video doch schön zu sehen dass Kabelmanagement nicht der heilige Gral ist wenn es um Temps geht wie von manchen Behauptet. Klar machen Kabel unter Umständen eine Unterschied, aber groß ist der mit Sicherheit nie, unter normalen Umständen natürlich. In nem Ultrakompakt Build ist es natürlich was anderes, und es gibt ja noch mehr Beispiele.
> @Narbenarr Naja, weil in unterschiedlichen Gehäusen nunmal unterschiedliche Rahmenbedingungen gelten... Spaß beiseite, mein Kommentar war hauptsächlich auf ForceOnes Beitrag bezogen, da hat es sich so angehört als würde die Luft sich nicht mehr bewegen können, und im eifer des Gefechts habe ich halt verallgemeinert. Und dass sich dieser Test nicht auf alles anwenden lässt, sondern nur als verdeutlichung meiner Position dient, habe ich ja am Ende meines Beitrages auch klargestellt.
> 
> Euch noch nen schönen Abend



Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu, der heilige Gral ist es ganz sicher nicht. Aber es sind nun mal die kleinen, feinen Details, die ne Optimierung ausmachen. Dass es nicht die eine Lösung ist, die den PC ganz allgemein kühler macht, sollte ja auch klar sein (denk ich mal). Aber es bringt halt auch nix, wenn man z.B. viel Kohle in teure Lüfis, gutes Case, modulares Netzteil, usw. reinbuttert und dann eben die Kabel kreuz und quer im Case rumhängen lässt. Bei kleinen Gehäusen mit wenig Platz, ok, dort kann und muss man teilweise damit leben, aber grad in Midi und Big Towern hat man ja meist mehr als genug Platz, um die Kabel sauber mit paar Kabelbinder aus dem Weg zu ziehen, zumal es eben noch 2 Vorteile mit sich bringt: 1) sieht es dan nnicht mehr so messiemässig aus und 2) kommt man dan nauch viel einfacher an andere Sachen ran


----------



## JoJo-Sprint (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse optimieren*

Also ich habe bei meinem Gehäuse einfach die HDD käfige raus gesägt die vor den in-take Lüftern sind und eine Plexiglas Platte zurecht geschnitten in Gehäuse farbe angesprüht reingeschraubt und fertig. Hatt geholfen da ich ein CF betreibe.

Wenn du viel Zeit und Leibe in dein Gehäuse stecken möchtest würde ich die frot und den Deckel abnehmen das Alu rausschneiden ( nur rahmen ganzlassen) und dann mit Plexiglas dir deine Front und Deckel selber bauen.
(zb. anzahl der Lüfter die hinein und heraus plasen ändern)

hier zwei Casemodder wo du dir anschauen kannst wie sowas geht.
JPModified
 - YouTube
SingularityComputers
 - YouTube


----------



## Axdrn (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse optimieren*

Frohes Neues euch allen erstmal!
Ich melde mich dann erstmal zurück und werde auf einige Posts antworten. 

Erstmal ein Danke an Chimera für den ausfürhlichen Post, der hat mir sehr geholfen.  


Chimera schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, wie du die Temperatur der CPU ausliest?



Bisher mit CPU-Fan, zusätzlich dazu noch AMD Overdrive. 



Chimera schrieb:


> Das zeigt mir auch deine Angabe von 70 Grad, da hät der FX schon längst angefangen zu drosseln. AMD gibt für den FX-8350 max. 61°C an, sprich mit den fast 10°C drüber hät die CPU den Takt wohl ordentlich gesenkt



Das würde zumindest die Lags bei Mafia 3 erklären, die bei dieser Temperatur aufgetreten sind. ^^



Chimera schrieb:


> Zudem ein Tip: hab dasselbe Board, jedoch mit FX-6300, jedoch würd ich an deiner Stelle noch auf die VRMs kleine Kühlerchen kleben. Hab es dir mal auf deinem Bild eingezeichnet, wo du diese kleinen RAM Kühlerchen hinkleben solltest.



Die Kühler hab ich jetzt auch verbaut, zu meinem Pech hab ich aber beim einbauen gemerkt, dass sie größer sind, als bei Amazon angeben, hat aber nicht wirklich gestört, wie ich finde.  Ich hab bisher noch nicht ausprobiert, inwiefern sich die Lage dadurch verbessert hat, aber werde ich nach dem Antworten nachholen. 



Chimera schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig sehe, hast du ne 3,5" und ne kleinere unterhalb, stimmt dies?



Sogar 2 3,5"-HDDs. Die kleinere ist jedoch oberhalb, ich denke, du hast das Bild falsch herum gesehen. Macht aber nichts. 
Ob der eingebaute Kühler der Käfige nun unbedingt notwendig ist stelle ich erstmal in Frage, der Gehäuselüfter ist ja auch in etwa so angeordnet, wie die der Käfige, soweit ich das überblicken kann.
Wenn er dann doch einen Vorteil bringen sollte, dann kannst du mich natürlich gerne berichtigen. 



Chimera schrieb:


> Dann würd ich sicher in die Front nen Lüfi pappen, der möglichst viel Luft bewegen ka.nn, wenn nötig. Bei meinem Asgard und später dem Midgard setzte ich in die Front jeweils den Silverstone Air Penetrator (für sehr viel Bewegung: SilverStone AP122 (SST-AP122), für etwas weniger Bewegung: http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardwar...m-a540175.html). Ist zwar bei voller Drehzahl nicht leise, doch durch den gezielten Luftstrom kann(!) die GPU davon profitieren.



Wie meinst du das mit dem gezielten Luftstrom? Die einzige freie Stelle würde ja Luft direkt zur CPU leiten, wenn ich den Lüfter an der Front anbauen würde.



Chimera schrieb:


> Wen nall dies nix hilft, dann kann man natürlich auch noch am Case rumschnippeln



Das hab ich auf jeden Fall vor, dafür suche ich gerade nach einem passenden Big-Tower, damit ich etwas  mehr Stauraum hab, da ich Ende diesen Jahres noch aufrüsten möchte und dafür 2 Grafikkarten einbauen möchte.


----------



## Axdrn (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse optimieren*

Ein Danke an dich und deine Mühe, interessierterUser. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Alternative 1: altes Gehäuse behalten



Am Gehäuse liegt mir jetzt erstmal nicht so viel, dass ich es behalten wollen würde, dennoch danke ich dir für deine Ideen, da ich diese gut einsetzen kann, wenn ich ein anderes Gehäuse modde. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Alternative 2: neues Gehäuse



Auf die Option werden ich eher setzen. Ich werd mich dann im Sommer entscheiden, ob ich ein altes Gehäuse modden möchte, oder mir ein komplett neues Gehäuse kaufen werde. Da ich aber eh ein zweites Gaming-Set brauche, hab ich noch Zeit zur Entscheidung.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Zusatzinfo:
> Dein Mainboard hat keinen Kühlkörper auf den Spannungswandlern. Dort sollte man 10,-€ investieren
> und aufklebbare Kühlkörper anbringen. Das hilft extrem, denn die FX-8350 solltest Du ein wenig übertakten



Die Spannungswandler hab ich auch angebracht, jedoch habe ich keine Ahnung vom Übertakten der CPU, gibt es da irgendwelche Einsteiger-Hilfen, oder sollte ich eher einen neuen Thread im Forum aufmachen, damit mir dort geholfen werden kann?
Ich hab auch die falschen bei Amazon bestellt, aber trptzdem angebracht, denkst du, dass das irgendwelche Auswirkungen auf die Kühlleistung hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Anhang hab ich auch nochmal eine kleine Übersicht eingefügt, wie ich mein Kabelmanagement erstmal verbessert habe. 

Und Danke für die Erinnerung, im Neujahrs- und Abistress habe ich erstmal vollkommen vergessen den Thread durchzugucken und zu antworten.


----------



## Axdrn (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse optimieren*



JoJo-Sprint schrieb:


> Wenn du viel Zeit und Leibe in dein Gehäuse stecken möchtest würde ich die frot und den Deckel abnehmen das Alu rausschneiden ( nur rahmen ganzlassen) und dann mit Plexiglas dir deine Front und Deckel selber bauen.
> (zb. anzahl der Lüfter die hinein und heraus plasen ändern)



Danke für den Tipp, vielleicht werde ich das umsetzen, gebrauchen kann ich das aber auf jeden Fall für ein andere Mod. 



JoJo-Sprint schrieb:


> hier zwei Casemodder wo du dir anschauen kannst wie sowas geht.
> JPModified
> - YouTube
> SingularityComputers
> - YouTube



Danke dafür!
Hättest du noch weitere CaseModder, die Du empfehlen würdest, bevor ich mich noch nach weiteren umgucke?


----------



## Adi1 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse optimieren*

An deiner Stelle würde ich erst einmal das Netzteil erneuern, bevor man an den Airflow denkt

Das Chieftec-NT dürfte wohl so langsam seinen Leistungszenit überschritten haben 

Was nützt Dir der nahezu perfekte Airflow, wenn das Teil die Grätsche macht?


----------



## Axdrn (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse optimieren*



Adi1 schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich erst einmal das Netzteil erneuern, bevor man an den Airflow denkt
> 
> Das Chieftec-NT dürfte wohl so langsam seinen Leistungszenit überschritten haben
> 
> Was nützt Dir der nahezu perfekte Airflow, wenn das Teil die Grätsche macht?



Ja, daran hab ich auch schon gedacht, jedoch wollte ich das NT erst erneuern, wenn ich mein ganzes System upgrade, da ich dann auch auf eine neue CPU-Plattform umsteigen wollte. Aber derzeit sind die NTs von bequiet!, die ich mir rausgesucht habe, etwas zu teuer.


----------



## Chimera (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse optimieren*



Axdrn schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das mit dem gezielten Luftstrom? Die einzige freie Stelle würde ja Luft direkt zur CPU leiten, wenn ich den Lüfter an der Front anbauen würde.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse optimieren*

Diese Gehäuse, so Du Dir etwas  neues günstiges zulegen willst, sind ganz tauglich.
Die haben schon drei Lüfter drin, packst Du oben hinten den besten Deiner 120mm Lüfter dazu und gut ist:
Sharkoon S25-V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sharkoon S25-W mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

